# Convict 3/16/15



## 11" to the fork (Mar 16, 2015)

Got out to my hole around 4 yesterday afternoon. I knew what was in store for me but the weather was Awesome so tight lines. Messed around and found some sand fleas. First ones i have been able to dig up this year. I've only been 3 times. Sat around for about an hour or so enjoying some nice cold refreshments :beer:. Then my 11' went off and at the end was a 15" Convict. My first convict out of the surf. All in all nice day of fishing!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice convict, but I think he's too young to drink!!!


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

cobe killer said:


> nice convict, but I think he's too young to drink!!!



At least he has good taste!!!


Sent through Tapatalk, even though they ruined it with "upgrades"...


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice sheepshead !


----------



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

Awesome!


----------

